# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام > مجلس الأخبار >  كل قبيله وما تمتاز

## انا_الغلا

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

هلا اخواتي شحالكم عساكم بخير 

طبعا هذي اول مره اشارك معاك ف موضوع اتمنى تشاركوني وتردون علي 

شو رايكم كل وحده تخبرنا عن قبيله معينه وشو تمتاز هالقبيله 

مثلا الكتبي - الشامسي - النعيمي - الظواهر - النيادي - الغفيلي - الجابري وغيرها من القبايل المتعارفه في المجتمع الخليجي 

ومنكم نستفيد يا جماعه الخير 
..................
ف الانتظار :22 (22): 
ردودكم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

العويس: لا تصاريح عمل داخل الدولة لـ «أطباء... 
أوروبية تقاضي زوجها لهوسه بتصويرها 
250 ألف مشترك في «تأمين التعطُّل عن العمل»... 
4 متهمين يستدرجون آسيوية لسرقة عملاتها... 
خليجية تطالب شقيقة زوجها بـ 150 ألف درهم... 
حرمان آسيوي من تحويل أموال لمــدة سنتين..... 
3 أصدقاء يشترون فيلات وهمية خارج الدولة 
إشارات خادشة للحياء تقود عربياً إلى القضاء 
الخادمة والمخدوم أمام القضاء بسبب سوء التصرف... 
ضبط 103 كيلوغرامات من الحشيش في رأس الخيمة

----------


## انا_الغلا

ما شاء الله 

14 وحده زارت الموضوع ولا وحده شاركت 

ليش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## صمبوخه

تسلمين ع موضوعج الحلو

----------


## ..>روح غاليها<..

مشكوره ع الموضوع ^^

----------


## ..>روح غاليها<..

بس ما عندي خبره بهالشي

----------


## مرفوعة الراس

ياختي ما اعرف ما عندي خلفية عن مميزات جبيلتي!!!!

يمكن تقصير مني ويمكن لأني ما جد ركزت على هالشي

----------


## حلوه وبكيفي

العوامر وهي قبيله معروفه منذ العصر الجاهلي ويتصفون باشجاعه وكما تعرفون في غزوة الخندق خيل العامري قفزة الى الجهه الاخرى من الخندق وكان شجاعا ولا يهاب ويتصفون باكرم ولو في اصعب المواقف ويتصفون بالاخلاص والعشق الى درجة الهيام كماقيس العامري وليلى العامريه ويلقبون بعيال الشيبه وكثير هي كلمات المدح من الشيخ زايد رحمه الله

----------


## ورديه

قبيلة المناصير (اصاله وتاريخ) 

الرئيس/ ليس للمناصير امير او شيخ عام

الديره/ 
تقع كل الظفره داخل ديرة المناصير وكذا سبخة مطي والجزء الشمالي من المجن وخط الابار المعروف بالعقل والممتد جنوبا من الجانب الشرقي في اسفل شبه جزيره قطر وفي الظفره تنقسم ملكية بساتين النخيل وقرى الجواء بين المناصير وبني ياس
وتتمتع القبيله بالشهره الحربيه واغلب افرادها يعيشون عيشه البداوه ويسكن قليل منهم في ساحل الصلح البحري واخرون يحييون حياة شبه اشبه بحياة الاستقرار في القرى الصغيره في اليواء بالظفره وكثير من افراد القبيله يملكون بساتين النخيل في الجواء والحمره

النسب/ 
المناصير هم رابطه عناصر مع اسلاف لقبائل متعدده ويرجع النسب الاصلي الذي نشات حوله القبيله الى منصور الذي هو ايضا الجد الاكبر لبني هاجر الذين هم من العرب الجنوبيين نسل قحطان
ويستعمل المناصير وبنو هاجر نداء واحدا للحرب (عزوه) وكانوا غالبا حلفاء في الحرب وهناك بطون تنتمي الى المناصير يعتقد انهم انظموا الى الرابطه بعد انفصالهم من قبائلهم
وليس هناك من البرهان مايثبت تاريخ تكون هذا الاتحاد وافراد القبيله يربطهم شعور التضامن رباطا وثيقا يتجلى في القبائل الاقل اختلاطا في عناصرها ولو ان افراد القبيله يقرون بالبديهة بانهم ليسوا من جد واحد الا انهم في افكارهم وعاداتهم يؤلفون في الوقت الحاضر كتلة وثيقة الالتئام.
وقد وجد المناصير انفسهم عرضه لهجمات فتاكه يشنها عليهم ال مره من الغرب وقبائل عمان المختلفه من الشرق وقد كان المناصير دوما قوم حرب بواسل قلما استمتعوا فيه بعهد طويل يسوده السلام وشجاعتهم وقوة باسهم هي التي جعلتهم يحتلون ويتجولون في رقعه كبيره يحيط بها الاعداء من كل جهة بالرغم من قله عددهم مقارنه باعائهم التقليديين

نظام الحياة ؟
المناصير بدو رحل في طريقه معيشتهم وسلوكهم والظاهر ان افراد القبيله الوحيدين الذين تركوا حياة البدو واتخذوا حياة الاستقرار منذ زمن هم الفئه القليله التي تسكن بلدة جميراء بقرب دبي وحتى البلده التي تقع في اطراف الصحراء تشعر بحياة نصف بدويه 
هذا والمناصير مربوا ابل رحل وقلما كانوا يقتنون الاغنام ذلك لسفراتهم الطويله التي يقطعونها بابلهم خارجين من الظفره وعبر سبخه مطي ومن هناك الى قطر عند ابتداء الشتاء وعلى خط سيرهم العمومي هذا يقفون على عدد من اماكن السقيا معترفا لهم بالحق فيها اكثر من غيرهم ومنها الخشم والصفق وعقلة حاير على طرف سبخة مطي الغربي وهنا تمتد ديار المناصير داخله في ديار اعدائهم القدماء واصدقائهم الحاليين ال مره والى الشمال وخلف امتداد سبخة مطي الى البحر تجد مواقع مياه السلع وبعجاء والمنبعج وعقلة النخله واثناء طريقم الى قطر او منه يستقرون في اماكن مختلفه مثل الوجاجه والغويفات

ال بو فـلاسه:

وهي قبيلة تقطن دولة الامارات وكانت ظمن حلف بني ياس وقيل ان تسميتها ب بو فلاسه ان رجل من العراق اتى الى حلف بني ياس وكان محبوب من مشايخها و لكنه اتى الى الحلف وهو مفلس لا يملك إلا ازاراً و ثوبه فتسمى بالفلاسه و لكنه من حب مشايخ الحلف له قربوه وزوجوه احدى بناتهم وصار معهم و منهم والله اعلم , وكانت قبيلة آل بو فلاسة أحد هذه القبائل المهاجرة إلى البحرين ، والتي كان لهاأيضاً منازل لفترة من الزمن في المنطقة الشرقية بالسعودية تدعى ( الثنية ) الزورحالياً ، تقع ضمن أطراف جزيرة تاروت المعروفة ... ، ولا تزال هناك جزيرة محاذيةلــِ ( الثنية / الزور ) تسمى ( حالة زعل ) والموثّقة في الخرائط لا سيّما عند شركة ( أرامكو السعودية ) ، ولعلها مسماه على أحد كبارهم ، ولا زال هناك أسرة منهم تتسمىبهذا الإسم ... وقد جاءت أحد كتب الإمارات بمرور الشيح حشر آل مكتوم على ما أعتقدمع أفراد قبيلته من آل بو فلاسة إلى هذه المنطقة ثم رحلو عنها ... ، لكن يبقى إسمهذه القبيلة معروفاً إلى الآن مع أفراد قليلين !! بالمقارنة مع أفراد قبيلة آل بوفلاسة في البحرين . 

أما عن بعض أسماء الأسر في البحرين ، فأذكر منهم الآتي ... 

- بن إيليل ( جليجل ) ، ومنهم " راشد بن إيليل " المتحدث الرسمي عن آلبو فلاسة

- بن بطي

- بن لاحج

- بن يعروف

- بن زعل

- الجاسم

- بن زنيد

- بو خِـنِـيّـر

- بن شناف " بن إشْنَاف " 

وغيرهم ..... ال مكتوم من بنى خالد حلفاء مع بنى ياس : نسبة إلى جدهم "مكتوم" وهو " مكتوم بن بطي بن سهيل " . أما نسب ( آل بوفلاسة ) التي منها آل مكتوم جاءت أحد الأقوال على أنهم من )الحميدات ) ، أحد فروع صبيح ، من بني خالد..... آل بو فلاسة ... 

مفردها فلاسي ،وهي قبيلة ذات شأن ... ، أما جميع الأسر المهاجرة من أرض الإمارات إلى البحرينوقليل منهم في قطر والمنطقة الشرقية بالسعودية تجدهم يستخدمون إسم ( البوفلاسه)عِوضاً عن ( الفلاسي(. 

تجمع هذه القبيلة خمسة بطون ، منها : الميارده / المجاردة ، اليديوات ، ... 

وعن هجرة بعض آل بو فلاسة إلى البحرين ... قاموبتأسيس ( فريج ) بإسمهم في منطقة الحـِـدْ وهو معروف إلى الآن وكذلك مسجدهم والمسمىبهم ، ويتواجد في المنطقة مسجد آخر لهم ويعرف بمسجد ( شناف ( ........ واسم فلاس علم على أب عشيرة آل بو فلاسا , وألحقوا آخره الألف إما للوقف , إماتحريفا
بحسب اللهجة المحلية , وهو كغيره من العشائر , كمهير أب آل بو مهير , وحمير أب آل بو حمير , وقمزان : أب القمزان , وسويد : أب السودان الى غير ذلك . 

كما أنه من المفيد أن نذكر ونحن بصدد الزعيم سعيد بن راشد بأنه كان تميمةوشيخ مشايخ آل بو فلاسة . وأن آل بو فلاسة كانوا يسكنون في مناطق أم الخضرم وماجاورها وبعضهم في دبي . وينتسبون الى جدهم " فلاس " وهم خمسة بطون : المجادرةوالمجاعدة والرواشد (و هم غير الرواشد القبيلة البدويه التي من ال كثير الهمدانيه القاطنه في الربع الخالي ) والمصابحة واليديوات . 

كان هذا رأي الشيخ محمد بن الشيخ أحمد بنالشيخ حسن الخزرجي

للامانه

منقووول

----------


## فارسة دبي

> ياختي ما اعرف ما عندي خلفية عن مميزات جبيلتي!!!!
> 
> يمكن تقصير مني ويمكن لأني ما جد ركزت على هالشي

----------


## رحيل القوافي

الغالية غلطتي في الغفلي هوب الغفيلي وهم معروفين منوه من أيام حروب القواسم مع البرتغالين ولوحرف وقلعتهم في العناجة محد ماسمع بطاريها وشيوخها سيرتهم معروفه عند كل قبيلي كبير في السن من قبل حكم أبونا زايد الله يرحمه وبعدني بيب تفاصيل عنهم لج لأنهم جدودتي وأرفع الراس بهم فوق

----------


## أم المر

ما عليج زود بهل بو فلاسه

----------


## ماعندي اسم

اللي انكتب عن هل بوفلاسه مب كله صح

----------


## elfarsah

قبيلة الظواهر :

يعتبر أفراد هذه القبيله من اول سكان الاصليين في واحة البريمي . 
وتتكون من مجموعة من بطون القبائل التي قدمت الى قرى العين وضواحيها واستقرت فيها .

وتحالفت هذه البطون معا بسبب تجاورها ، واطلق عليها اسم قبيلة الظواهر ، نسبه الى ارض الظاهرة .

واهم بطون هذه القبيله :

ال بن سعيد : ويعود اصلهم الى قبيلة العطاطبه ، الذي قدموا الى ارض الظاهرة منذ مئات السنينمن داخل عمان .

العنان : وهم اول من سكن هذه القرى من الظواهر .

ال هلال : ومنهم الشراشرة ، والهزازمه ، وال براك ، والحواجز .

الدرامكة : ومنهم الشرانية والعواسية .

ال حمود : ويرجع اصلهم الى المرر من بني ياس .

المسافرة ، العرار ، المطاريش .

وتلحق بطون المطاوعة ، والنواصر ، والنجادات ، والكويتات ، بقبيلة الظواهر

بني ياس
هي اكبر قبيله في الامارات ويرجع نسبها الى ياس بن عامر بن صعصعه بن هوازن العدنانيه ومنها عشائر كثيره منها آل بوفلاح (( آل نهيان )) آل بوفلاسة (( آل مكتوم )) والسودان (( يرجع نسبهم الى سوده من سبيع )) آل بومهير, الرميثات, القبيسات (( يرجع نسبهم الى قبيلة بني صخر )) الهوامل (( يرجع نسبهم الى الدواسر )) المزاريع (( يرجع نسبهم الى تميم )) المحاربه, آل بوحمير (( يرجع نسبهم الى المناصير )) والمشاغنه, آل بوامين , والخميرات,والمرر (( يقال عند احد الناسبين انهم يرجعون لآل مره ولكن بعضهم يقول انهم من منطقة الحمرا بالمنطقه الغربيه في الامارات والله اعلم.

بعض الأسر في الامارات ومنهم الحباب في ابوظبي والعين ودبي يرجع نسبهم الى قبيلة قحطان, القفيدي في دبي يرجع نسبهم الى مطير, المريخات في المنطقه الغربيه يرجع نسبهم الى مطير, بن موسى في أبوظبي والغربيه يرجع نسبهم الى القبيسات, الموسى في دبي ابناء الشيخ عبدالله الموسى يرجع نسبهم الى البداريين دواسر, بوحيمد والسويكت يرجع نسبهم الى بني هاجر, المشوط والخريطان وبن ثانيه وبن شافعه يرجع نسبهم الى آل مره, المناهيل يرجع نسبهم الى قبائل خضرموت, العوامر يرجع نسبهم الى بني كثير, والمطاوعه وبن خرباش يرجع نسبهم الى المناصير, وبني كتب يرجع نسبهم الى تميم. 


قبيلة الشامسي

تتفرع لعدد من العشائر نظرا لضخامة عدد افراد القبيله فقد كان لكل عشيرة شيخ لها وكان هناك مجلس للشيوخ يجتمع فيه شيوخ العشائر بشيخ القبيله ( هادف بن حميد بن عبدالرحمن الشامسي "حاليا") ومن العشائر الاكثر بروزا و المعروفه والاكبر عددا ( ال رحمة – النايلي – العويس – بن حارب ) حيث تميزت كل عشيره بمجال مثل الادب والثقافة والتجارة تميز فيها بني العويس وتميز النوايل بالزراعه والمواشي والصناعة ومثل ال رحمه الشوامس سياسيا حيث كانوا هم المتفاوضين مع القبائل والعشائر الاخرى وتميزت عشيرة بن حارب بفنون الحرب واستراتيجياتها وصناعة الاسلحه والتجارة .

...........

و هذي قصة شيخ الحــــرب 

..........

عشيرة بن حرب او بن حارب الشامسي احدى اكبر واعرق عشائر قبيلة الشامسي العربية الاصيله يعتبر تاريخ هذه العشيره مثيرا ومميزا حيث انهم تخصصوا في فنون الحرب واستراتيجيتها والتجارة .

اعتبرت قبيلة الشامسي بسبب هذه العشيرة مصدر امن لحلفائها ومصدر رعب للجميع من عمان ومرورا بالسعوديه وقطر والبحرين كانت لهذه العشيره هيبه تجارية وحربيه وكان العرب يتنافسون لكسبهم كحلفاء لهم ومن المثير ان نعلم ان عشيرة بن حرب كانت تتزعم جميع حروب قبيلة الشامسي التي خاضت حروبا وخلافات كثيرة ومنها ان قبيلة الشامسي كانت تخوض حربا ضد اهل عجمان (النعيميون) والشارقة في وقت واحد وكان النصر حليفا للقبيله ....

ساعرفكم على احد ابرز شخصيات عشيرة بن حارب وهو الملقب بشيخ الحرب وسيدها وهو شيخ عشيرة بن حارب .

عبيد بن علي بن عبيد بن حارب الشامسي عاش في زمن الشيخ حميد بن عبدالرحمن الشامسي تميز بالتفكير الاستراتيجي والحربي وكذلك تميز بقيادته لجميع المعارك شخصيا حيث كان ضخم الجثه قوي البنية رويت عنه العديد من الروايات في قوته البدنيه سناتي على ذكرها لاحقا .. كان راي عبيد في مجلس الشيوخ هو الحرب فالحرب لم يكن يرضى بهدنه او سلام وفي حال اراد شيخ الشوامس اعلان الحرب ارسل الى الشيخ عبيد مباشرة وناتي على ذكر الحرب بقصة لقب شيخ الحرب وقد اهداه اللقب الشيخ حميد بن عبدالرحمن الشامسي وشيوخ دبي اثر الحرب ضد الشارقة وعجمان فقد كان شيوخ الشارقة متعاونين مع الانجليز في تلك الفتره وقد كانت منطقة الحمرية تابعه للشوامس وقد تحالف شيوخ دبي مع شيوخ الشوامس مما جعل الشارقه تهدد الشوامس وتطالب بتسليم منطقة الحمريه ومن جهه اخرى كانت هناك حرب مع قبيلة النعيمي فعجمان ضد الشوامس فالحمريه لاسباب لم اتثبت منها فهناك مقولات تقول بان شخصا كان يدعى بن سبت سبب الخلاف بخيانته للشوامس والنعيمين ومقوله اخرى بسبب الاراضي وتعددة المقولات ولم اتثبت ولكن هذه اجمع عليها الاغلبيه والله اعلم لاكن في نهاية الامر هزم الشوامس النعيمين مما اجبر النعيمين الى عقد صلح مع الشوامس .. نعود الى الحرب ضد الشارقة .. حيث امر شيخ الشارقة بامر من المستعمرين الانجليز بتهديد الشوامس فالحمرية لتكوينهم تحالفا ضدهم مع شيوخ دبي والذين عقدوا تحالفا مع القواسم 

...................

ارسل مرسول الى الشيخ حميد بتسليم الحمرية او سوف يقصفون بالمدافع ( كان هناك حصون تابعة للشارقة تشرف على منطقة الحمريه بحيث تجعلها عرضة لاي تهديد بالقصف ) وقد ابدى الشيخ حميد رايه بالرفض للحضور وكان احد الحاضرين عبيد بن حارب والذي ابدى رايه مباشرة بالحرب بان ربط المرسول على حمار واجلسه عليه معكوسا بحيث يقابل وجهه ذيل الحمار .

اعتبر شيخ الشارقه الامر شخصيا ( الرسول يمثل مرسله وما يعامل به الرسول يعتبر موجها لمرسله) وقد امر بتجهيز المدفع الاكبر على الحمريه في اعلا القلعه وجهزت باقي المدافع كذلك ليبدأ القصف عند الفجر.

منقوووول

----------


## نــــوره

الــــــــزعـــاب 
القبيلة: الزعابـي-الزعـاب-آل زعـاب.
المنشأ: دولة الامارات وسلطنة عُمان.
الإقامة: الامارات-رأس الخيمه و أبوظبي.
القبيلة :-

قبيلة الزعـاب قسم من قبيلة الزعوب من بني زعـب العريقه من قبائل بني سليــم العظيمه.

الوصف:

((قبيلة الزعابي))، بالجمع ((الزعاب))، وهي من قبائل دولة الامارات العربية المتحده وسلطنة عمان.



وهي قسم من ((قبيلة الزعوب))، ((اي الزعبي)) المنتشرة من مساكنها بالجاهليه من بلادهم حول مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة وجنوبها وفي سفوح حرة رهاط وشرقا الى الدفينة واطراف حمى الربذة وفي عالية نجد، والى ربوع ومعظم الدول العربيه من الخليج العربي وصولا الى افريقا والشام واليمن وبلاد الرافدين مرورا بمعظم الصحاري والبوادي والمدن.

((الزعاب)) كقبيله وفي آخر إحصاء فعلي لقبائل الإمارات عام (1967م) كانت سابع أكبر القبائل بالإمارات، وهي اليوم من ثالث أكبر قبائل الامارات.


((قبيلة الزعاب)) لها بالامارات وعمان تاريخ مشهود من القبائل قديما وحديثا ولها صولات وجولات وخاضت حروب ومنها فرسان وابطال، وهي قبيله يشهد لها التاريخ انه لولا (قبيلة الزعاب) لكانت الجزيره العربيه محتله من البرتغاليين والبريطانيين، لانه (قبيلة الزعاب) هي التي حاربت في الجزيره الحمراء.


وعمر (قبيلة الزعاب) بدولة الامارات من 600 سنة الى 700 سنة وكان ذالك اول ظهور لها ووصول لها من شبه الجزيرة العربيه من نجد والحجاز مرورا بالربع الخالي.


وكان (لقبيلة الزعاب) اراضي وجزر وحمى وقلاع وابراج واسوار وحصون وقصور وخور واحياء شعبيه ومزارع الى اليوم وآبار ومراعي ابل وحلال،وغيرها من الممتلكات، والى اليوم يوجد منها.


وتتمركز (القبيله الزعاب)اليوم وسابقا بدولة الامارات وبالخصوص بـ: رأس الخيمه وابوظبي ((وجزيرة الزعاب))(اي الجزيره الحمراء وسميت حمراء لأعلام القبيلة الحمراء) والشارقه وولاية كلباء ((وخور الزعاب)) فيها.


وهناك مناطق (لبني الزعاب) متعدده في عمان ومنها (بو بقره)،(رويلة زِعْابَ) و (قصبية زِعْابَ) وكل هذه المناطق مازال بها نظام المشايخ،، ويوجد قسم منهم بـ( صحار ).


وكان (للزعاب) قسم صغير يوجد على جزيرة بندر ريق المقابله لساحل الخليج العربي، وصلت اليه من عمان بعد الحرب مع البرتغال في ساحل عمان المتصالح، وكانت للقبيلة قوة بحريه الذي شكلها السندباد البحري (الأمير الثائر مهنا بن نصر بن حمد الزعابـي) في طرد المستعمر الهولندي، وكبح أطماع الدولة السياسية في فارس لإحتواء جزر الخليج العربي والسيطرة على طرق التجارة، وساهمت بشكل فعال في الحروب ضد المستعمر فكان يستعين بهم اليعاربه في عمان لضرب البرتغال والان - جليز، وكان القواسم يستعينون بها في الإمارات لتحقيق مكاسب على الأرض. 


وقد وقع ((أميـر بني الزعاب)) في القرن التاسع عشر معاهدة مع البريطانين بعدم التعدي على السفن البريطانية في الخليج وهي معاهدة ضمت كذلك شيخ آل نهيان/آل مكتوم/ القواسم/آل علي(المعلا)/والنعيم( آل بو خريبان ).


وكانت الزعاب في الحلف الهناوي والذي ضم قبائل بني ياس ومنهم آل نهيان/و بعض قبائل عمان ضد الحلف الغفاري والذي ضم بعض قبائل عمان والقواسم والنعيم أبان الحرب الأهلية العمانية.


وكان ايضا (للزعاب) دور كبير في نشر الدعوه الوهابيه لشيخها محمد بن عبدالوهاب.

ويرجع نسب (قبيلة الزعاب) الكريمه الى ((قبيلة بني زِعـْبَ العريقه من قبائل بني سـُليــم العظيمه من القيسيه العيلانيه المضريه من الشعوب العدنانيه)).


وسميت بـ: زعبا نسبة الى زعب بن مالك حفاف بن امريء القيس بن بهته بن سليم بن منصور بن عكرمة بن خصفة بن قيس بن عيلان بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.


(قبيلة الزعاب) منها فروع كثيرة وكبيرة بدولة الاماارت وعمان ومن اشهر بطونها واللي تتفرع منها فخائذها وفصائلها وعشائرها وعوائلها، ومن بطونها المشهورة بين ابناء القبيلة:
(( آل غاشم ومنها بيوت الاماراه )) - (( بنو همام )) - (( المصاقرة )) - (( الصوارم )).

وقريبا من الخلاصه (قبيلة الزعاب) قبيلة عربية نجدية، حجازية المنبع، لعبة دور كبير في التشكيل السياسي للمنطقة، ولقوتهم ونفوذهم ساهموا بشكل فعال في الحروب ضد المستعمرين والغازيين، وساهمت بقوتها البحرية.

ومن ((قبيلة الزعاب)) رجال وفرسان وعلماء وشيوخ ووزراء وسفراء ورجال اعمال لا زالوا منها، ولها اليوم أيضا بدول الامارات مناصب وشواغر ترضي الجميع، وهي من القبائل المعترف بها في دواوين حكام دول الامارات العريقه ومجالس شيوخ قبائلها. 


والخلاصة (( قبيلة الزعاب )) قبيلةً ذات كرً وفرً، وأشهر من نار على علم، تراثها عربي جاهلي، ولسانها عربي، وجودها أزلي، أبية، ولادة الشجعان، تراثها ينبع عروبه وأصالة، كان لها السيطرة في البر والبحر تلك هي: ((قبيلة بني الزِعـْابَ من قبيلة بني زِعـْبَ من قبائل بني سُـليـم العظيمه من القيسية العيلانية المضريـة العدنانية )).


وهذه نبذة بسيطة عن ((قبيلة الزعاب))


وملاحظه: المعلومات السابقه من مراجع معترف بها في مكاتب دول الامارات وغيرها من الدول .. ((قبيلة الزعـاب)).

----------


## noor2noor

كلل القبايل كفو وماعليهم قصووور

----------


## حبوبة العين

^^البلوشي أحرار فيهم كل عهدانــي 
و في وصفهم ما بطلع أنا ندمانـي ^^

----------


## ماركه

> تصحيح لصاحبة الموضوع ،
> بن يلييل مب فلاسي أختي ، مرّي هذا  ربعنا يا حرمة
> تسلمين على الموضوع 
> 
> أوي نسيت أرد 
> 
> ما بطوّل لأن قبيلة المرّي ما تحتاج 
> تعريف ، بس بذكر صفة فيها ما أعتقد
> موجودة عند غيرها من القبايل ،
> ...


حبيبتي ،،، قبيلة المرر غييييييييييير عن قبيلة المري،، يعني فيه فرق

----------


## بنت زايد1994

ذكرت اصول قبيلة النيادات بأنهم من أشراف مكه من البونمي هاجروا باتجاه حائل في السعوديه ومن هناك تفرقوا باتجاه العراق وقسم منهم دخل في نعيم الشام والآخر في قبيلة نعيم الإمارات وعمان .

و الأمر تحت الدراسه والتوثيق بالرغم من تأكيد كثير من النسابة في الشام على ذلك .

ومن فروعهم :-

1- العطيفات

2- المساعده

3- المحالطه

4- المخاصفه

5- الشوافع

6- الروازنه

7- القواوله

8- الهلالات

9- المباطيه

10 - المعامره

وأما عن نسب النيادت فقد ذكر ( جمال الدين أحمد أبن علي الحسني ) المعروف بأبن عنبه في كتابه ( عمدة الطالب أنساب آل أبي طالب ) باب أخبار أبي نمي محمد بن أبي سعد وعقبه ص / 168 / 169 أن أبي نمي قد أشرك أبيه في ملك الحجاز وكان من الشجاعة بحيث لم يرى مثيله في عصره وقد أنجب ثلاثون من الذكور . منهم الأمير أبي الغيث ، والأمير حميضه الملقب ( نجاد ) ، والأمير عطيفه . وقد حكم عطيفة وأخوه حميضة مكة شرفها الله .
وكان الأمير حميضة ( نجاد ) يضرب به الوصف بالشجاعة في الحروب وعنه قد قال السيد طالب الولقندي : ( ما زلت أسمع بحملات علي ابن أبي طالب حتى رأيتها من السيد حميضة معاينة ) . أنتهى كلام أبن عنبة الحسني
ولذلك لقب ب ( نجاد) لأنه كان صارما وشجاعا في حروبه كالسيف .
وأما أخوه عطيفة والذين منهم العطيفات فقد دخلوا مع بنو عمومتهم أبناء حميضة تحت أسم النيادات ( النجادات )
أن الأمير حميضة ( نجاد ) عندما ذهب إلى العراق أكرمه سلطانها أكراما عظيما وأحس منه شجاعة عظيمة وأمده بجيش خرج به من البصرة وأتى إلى القطيف في الأحساء ومن ثم ذهب إلى الشام من القطيف . ) ولا شك انه قد مر بطريقه ببعض المناطق ومنها حائل إلى أن وصل الشام .
أن النيادات في الإمارات هم من نسل حميضة أبي نمي كما ذكر في كتاب ( السلوك في معرفة دول الملوك ) للمقريزي ص / 550 / موقع الوراق قوله : (وبعث العساكر في طلب الشريف حميضة نحو الحسا والقطيف وجرد إلى مكة والمدينة العساكر لتمهيدها، ومنع أهلها من حمل السلاح بها. ) فهذا دليل على أستقرار الشريف حميضة ( نجاد ) في الحسا وفي القطيف بالذات فترة من الزمن
وترجع قبيلة النيادات لاشرف مكة من البونمي و هاجروا اتجاه حائل و من هناك تفرقوا باتجاة العراق و الشام و الاردن و عمان و منهم من يقول الحجاز و لكن لي نعرفه انهم يرجعون لنجد و لعمان و لليمن و موجودين في العراق و الاردن و منهم من يرمس اللهجه النجادية البحته و منهم من يرمس رمسه العمانية تغلب عليها الاماراتيه و منهم من يرمس اللهجة الاماراتية المعروفة وقت الحالي و النجادات هي نفسها النيادي و سميت بهذا الاسم على " نجاد " و هو امير كان شجاع في الحروب .... قوي في المعارك , كريم و متواضع و ذو باس شديد و ذو مهابه عاليه و كان ذو صفات عاليه , و سمي نجاد لانه مثل السيف , و هناك فروع لقبيلة النيادات او ما يسمى العشيرة و هم بالترتيب
1_ المحالطة و هم قلة و منهم نجاد " من نجد "
2_ العطيفات و هم بنو عطيفة اخو نجاد
3_ المساعدة
4_ المخاصفة و هم من عمان
5_ الروازنه
6_القواولة
7_ الهلالات
9_ المباطية
10_ المعامرة
و اكثر النيادات يوجدون في العين و لهم منطقة باسمهم " النيادات" و شي منهم في بوظبي بحكم الشغل و يوجد نيادات في دبي و لكنهم قله
من هم النيادات؟.
اول من هاجر من النيادت كانوا من نجد و منذوا زمن طويل اي قبل الاتحاد بمئات السنين و طبعا بعد ما هاجروا استقروا في العين و كانوا تحت قيادة اجداد الشيخ علي بن احمد النيادي ( راعي ورود ) و يرجع " لنجاد "مذهبه حنبلي" و حيرة النيادات كانت تحت حراسته و هو لي سواها و كان له وايدين اتباع و وايدين يهابونه و ورث من جدوده حب البداوة و حب السيف , فيقولون انه كان يقدر يحرس العين من جنوبها لشمالها و من شرقها لغربها دون انه يخاف من حد و كان ابو الشيخ زايد وايد يعتمد عليه و طبعا كانت كل القبايل تستغيث فيه من كل مكان و نفس ما سمعت من واحد من العوامرة انه كان قوي ذو بأس شديد و صلابه و يقاتل عشرين بروحه و المعروف انه العوامرة كانوا قطاع طرق و كان القبايل تستغيث به عشان يحميها
من كل مكان و كان بالفعل يحميها بروحه و انجازات وايده و يكفي انه هو بناء اسم هالقبيلة و خلاها مشهورة و ينزلون المحالطة تحته فهو محيلطي و تزوج بعامرية من قوم " بن طاسة العامري" و نيادية و ما اعرف من قوم منهو شهرته كانت في السعودية و عمان و قطر و يشتهر" براعي ورود " و هي الناقة لي كانت ام الشيخ زايد سلطان ال نهيان " الله يرحمها" تفضلها في التنقل من العين للمناطق الثانية و يكفي ذكر سالفة الشيخ علي بن احمد النيادي يوم قال له الشيخ سلطان بن زايد ال نهيان والد الشيخ زايد " انطلق الى البريمي " و كان بهدف انه يوصل رسالة لحاكم البريمي ذاك الوقت و انطلق الشيخ علي و سالوا العوامر مع المناصير : ليش بديته علينا ؟ قال : تبون تعرفون , سيروا وراه و لي يصرعه ببديه على الكل و قال لهم حاولوا توصلون له .وبالفعل لحقوه و و صلوا و كانوا فوق عشرين واحد " عصبه " فحاصروه و هو على ناقتة الورود و كانوا يملكون اسلحة و هو لا يملك فصرعهم و اكمل طريقة و صل البريمي و العوامره ردوا لشيخ سطان والد الشيخ زايد و سالهم : صرعتوه . قالوا له : عرفنا ليش تبديه علينا " هالسالفة كل حد ينسبها له"
انتقال المشيخة من الشيخ راعي ورود الى عبدالله
و ياب الشيخ علي و لد واحد سماها احمد على ابوه و المعروف عند الشيوخ انه علي بن احمد النيادي وصى انه بعد ما يموت تكون المشيخة لتابعه محمد راشد النيادي و هو شيخ النيادات الحالي.!
"وفخيذته شافعي ويسمون شوافع من منطقة العوينات فالباطنه ويدعون بن حجي ولاكن هم الان يقولون بأنهم اولاد محيميد ولاكن المعلومه الصحيحه متوفره للجميع وهناك من بني عمهم من لم يحصل على الجنسيه الاماراتيه وقد التقيت بأحدهم سنة 2006 ولاحظت بأنه يكتب في اخر اسمه حجي وليس النيادي" وكان سبب الوصيه للسببين اولهم انه محمد كان يريد المشيخة و الثاني انه ولده صغير "عمر احمد كان خمس سنوات"و توفى الشيخ علي بن احمد النيادي بعد ما رفع روس النيادات فوق و خلى لهم اسم في كل مكان .
و بعدها يى محمد بن راشد و استوا هو الشيخ و كبر احمد بن علي بن احمد النيادي و خلف الشيخ علي بن احمد النيادي( راعي ورود ) و نفس الشي محمد خلف راشد و بعدها حمد ."ولقد توفي الشيخ احمد سنه 98 رحمه الله "
النيادات حااليا
و بخصوص الكلام عن الوقت الحالي فالنيادات منقسمين فكل احد يقول انه شيخ فهناك من يقول حميد عامر النيادي و هناك من يقول مفتاح حمد النيادي و هذا اسامي برزت عند الشيخ زايد و لكن لم تكون ابدا شيخه فاذا كان شيخ النيادات الحالي اصله من عمان و طبعا هو حمد راشد محمد عبدالله النيادي و هذا اسمه و طبعا مب معروف الاسم الباقي و اما بخصوص اسم الشيخ علي فهو طويل و معروف كامل و محد يجهله و خاصة اذا قلت اسمه في مجالس الشيوخ سيقولون لك هو الشيخ علي بن احمد بن علي بن احمد بن عبدالله بن بخيت بن ثامر بن علي بن احمد النيادي و الاسم طويل و اعتقد انه محد يعرف اسمه بهالطول فاسمه معروف الى خمسين جد تقريبا و المحالطة كلهم منهم ( و ما اذكر انا الباجي)ولمنه ينتهي الى حميضه "نجاد" .
حمد راشد يشتغل في المجلس البلدي و عضو في المجلس الاستشاري الى الوقت الحالي , و لو تحدثنا عن النيادات بشكل عام لوجدنا اكثرهم يشتغلون عند الشيخ محمد بن زايد و لوجدنا انهم اكثرهم من العين واضيفت عشرتين زيادةالى القبيله واخيرين غيروا الى ماجدي "اصل عمان"
و هم ما يرجعون لاي قبيلة او اي شي ثاني و لو تحدثنا عن عشيرة العوامر سنجد انه حميد سعيد عامر النيادي منهم و اشهر العشائر هي المحاطلة و السواعدة و العوامرة .
الشيخ زايد و النيادات
كان لنيادات في قلب الشيخ زايد مثل باقي القبائل مكانة خاصة يتميزون بها و كان كثيرا ما يناقش عن القبائل و يتحدث بصدق فعند الشيخ زايد بن سلطان يذكر راعي ورود فقط لانه هو من صنع النيادات و صنع اسمهم و طلب الشيخ زايد من علي العودة للمشيخة فرفض علي بن احمد لانه معروف بانه لا يحب المشيخة و لا يحب ان يكون شيخ و يقال فلان شيخ و انما فضل العيش بعيدا عن الاجواء الصاخبه و تركها لمن يريدها و بهذا اصبح حمد يمثل النيادات و لكن الشيخ زايد له موقف بهذا الخصوص حيث مصبح بن عمير و مفتاح حمد ( لا اذكر الاسامي كامله لكنهم نيادات ) و بحظور شيوخ القبائل . احضر الاول "مصبح " جريدة الاتحاد الشيخ زايد بن سلطان ال نهيان و راء الشيخ زايد بانه مكتوب الشيخ حمد .... النيادي , فلم يتمالك نفس و رمى عصاته و سقطت على الارض و مزق الجريدة امام الجميع و بوجود شيوخ القبائل"لمعرفة المصدر ارجعوا الى الخييلي "
فالشيخ حمد بن راشد النيادي لا يوجد انجازات كثيرة تذكر له سوا كان امام شيوخ القبائل التي تعلم انه مب شيخ و لا تنادي به ( و خاصة شيخ الظواهرة و الشوامس) او من القبيلة نفسها التي تحارب بقول كل احد منها انه شيخ و بين هذا كله صاحبها فضل الصمت و المعرفة المزيد رجعوا لشيوخ القبايل و نسيت اذكر انه راعي ورود ابوه ماخذ من بالمر النيادي و اما هو فماخذ من بن نعيف العامري و الشيخ بالركاض كان وايد ويا الشيخ علي بن احمد النيادي " الجد " و الوقت الحالي ابناه و هو كثير ما يجتمعون .
يوجد مستشفى في العين باسم النيادات
و الكثير من النيادات في الاردن
و هناك من يرجع النيادات الى ال نعيم رغم انه بينهم نسابه لا اكثر
و هناك الكثير من شاف نيادات لهم مكانه فقال هذيله شيوخ
و نسيت اذكر انه الحيرة كانت شرق العين اي من الشبحات الى ام غافة الى جنوبها الى منطقة العراقية لي صاحبها الشيخ علي بن احمد النيادي( راعي ورود ) "له مزرعة فيها ولقد زارها الشيخ زايد شهر 4 من 2004 قبل سفرة الى سويسرا رحمه الله ".
و الحين يراس الشيخ حمد بن راشد النيادات بامر من الحكومة و لانه اصبح شيخهم و لكن لا يستطيع زيادة او نقصان اي شي يتعلق بالنيادات الا بامر الشيخ راعي ورود.
والتقى راعي ورود الحالي الكثير من الشيوخ في حياته حتى اصبح من المعروفين
وعمل علي بن احمد حرس خاص عند الشيخ زايد بن سلطان طيب الله ثراه ايام الثمانيات والتسعينيات ..ومن ثم عمل مع الشيخ محمد بن زايد حفظه الله عام 2003 ..وحاليا هو يعمل كعضو في البلدية ومسكنه حاليا في الصاروج بالعين.

----------


## ماركه

بصراحه ليه كل واحد يقول على القلبيله الفلانيه قطاع طرق،، ولا قتالين قتلا!!! 
تعرفون انه وايد قبايل داخله في قبايل اخرى،،،وهذا غير النسابه والقرابه بينهم،، مثلا فيه مناصير قبيساااااات،، وفيه مرر مناصير!!! يعني بالمعنى الفصييييييييييييح كلنا عرب ،، ومحد احسن من حد،، وعلى ايامهم كان كله كر وفر ،، يعني كل قبيله تغير ع الثانيه بس عشان محتاجين الأكل،، والحمدلله الحين كل شي تيسر وعايشين أحسن من هلنا القبليين الله يرحمهم!!

الموضوع حلو لو تتكلم عن كل قبيله وبس،، بلاش تعليقات مالها لزوم،،،

----------


## lazycat

محد كتب عن البلوش ليكون أنا الوحيدة البلوشية في المنتدى..خخخخ

قبيلة البلوشي



«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»تاريخ البلوش«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»

ينتشر البلوش كثيرا في منطقة الخليج، البعض منهم من بلوش مكران(منطقة جبلية بين ايران و باكستان، و لكنها تابعة لباكستان) و البعض منهم من ايران، قد تسأل اين هي بلوشستان اذا؟
بلوشستان هي التي تضم مكران و غيرها من المناطق، فمثلا في مكران تجد مناطق كثيرة وقبائل عديدة، و من بعض مناطق مكران: دشت، بنجكور، تربت، تمب، كولواه
و كما نعرف، فكل واحد ينتسب الى منطقته؛ فالذي من دشت يدعى الدشتي، من بنجكور يدعى بنجكوري، كولواه كولواهي
سأبدأ معكم تاريخ البلوش باخباركم شيئا فشيئا، و بما انني من الجيل الجديد و من مواليد الامارات، فلا أعلم كثيرا عن تاريخ البلوش،للأسف، و لذلك فيكون مرجعي هو كتاب "الجوهر المنقوش في تاريخ البلوش"، من تأليف نبيل داد بن بهادر البلوشي المعروف باسم عبدالحكيم البلوشي. المؤلف إمام في احدى مساجد مدينة الشارقة، و كما قرأت مقدمة الكتاب، فان المؤلف بحث كثيرا في كتب التاريخ، و من الكتب التي بحث فيها اصل البلوش كتاب معجم البلدان



أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمته بحفظ النسب، عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "تعلموا من أنسابكم ما تصلون به أرحامكم، فان صلة الرحم محبة في الأهل مثراة في المال منسأة في الأثر" عن أصله قال من قرية كذا" . 


البلوش من العرب من بني قحطان من الأزد من أهل اليمن من ولد سليمة بن مالك بن فهم الذي خرج من اليمن الى كرمان عام 300 قبل الميلاد و ذلك لأنه قتل اباه مالكا خطأ، فهرب خوفا من اخوته الى بلاد فارس، فأقام هناك على جبال كرمان مع أولاده حتى مضى عليم 800 سنة، ثم خرج البعض الى مكران و الآخرون الى العراق عندما حاربهم أنوشروان حاكم ايران عام 560 للميلاد، و الذين جاؤوا الى العراق سكنوا في مكان شرقي بغداد يسمى الحلبة ثم حاربهم يزيد بن معاوية سنة 60 للهجرة لأنهم وقفوا الى جانب الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما في معركة كربلاء، فخرج البعض الى سجستان و الأخرون الى البصرة



«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»البلوش من العرب«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»

يقول المؤلف عبد الحكيم البلوشي: قال ياقوت الحموي في كتابه معجم البلدان(عند بيان القفس) بأن البلوش، غالب عليهم النحافة والسمرة و تمام الخلق يزعمون أنهم عرب، و هذا قول ياقوت الحموي، فانني لما نظرت في الكتب و بحثت عن أصل البلوش فوجدت بعض الدلائل في الكتب على ان البلوش من العرب سأذكرها الآن انشاء الله



الدليل الأول: كما صرح ياقوت الحموي في (معجم البلدان) و سلمة بن مسلم العوتبي في (موضح الأنساب) بأن البلوش من أبناء سليمة بن مالك ين فهم الأزدي

و مما لا شك فيه أن سليمة بن مالك كان رجلا عربيا من بني قحطان خرج من جزيرة العرب الى كرمان فأقام هناك على جبال القفس و انسل في تلك الديار و استعجم لسان أبنائه 



الدليل الثاني: ان البلوش يسكنون في بلاد فارس و الهند و لكن مع ذلك تختلف عاداتهم عن عادات الفرس و الهنود، فانني لما نظرت في كتاب الشهرستاني(الملل و النحل) رأيت أهل ايران و خراسان على دين المجوس أي عباد النار، فينقسم دين المجوس الى كيومرثية و الزروانية و الزردشتية و المانوية والمزدكية و غيرها، وطالعت عادات البلوش و سننهم فما وجدت عندهم شيئاً من هذه الملل والمذاهب فعلمت عندئذ أن البلوش ليسوا من أصل فارسي أو خراساني أو هندي و لو كان أصلهم من ايران أو خراسان أو الهند لابد ان يكون عندهم شئ من هذه الملل و المذاهب، و لكن الأمر ليس كذلك، ثم لما طالعت كتاب (بلوغ الأرب في معرفة أحوال العرب) للشيخ محمود شكري الآلوسي، ظننت لو سماه المصنف في معرفة أحوال البلوش بدلا من أحوال العرب لكان صحيحاً لموافقته بأحوال البلوش أكثر من تسعين في المائة فلهذا أحببت أن أقارن بعض عادات البلوش مع عادات العرب حتى لا يخفى على أحد أن عادات البلوش لا تختلف عن عادات العرب الا قليلاً



«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»العادات المشتركة«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸¸.•°°·.¸.•°®» 

أولاً: قال محمود شكري الآلوسي، الكلام على نيران العرب في الجاهلية، منها: (نـار القـرى)و هي نار توقد لاستدلال الأضياف بها على المنزل و تسمى نار الضيافة و كانوا يوقدونها في الأماكن المرتفعة لتكون أشهر، فأقول و بالله التوفيق ان هذه العادة مشتركة بين العرب و البلوش و هي عادة طيبة



ثانياً: و من نيران العرب في الجاهلية، نار الأسد و هي نار يوقدونها اذا خافوه و هو اذا رأى النار استهلالها فشغلته عن السابلة و قال بعضهم اذا رأى الأسد النار حدث له فكر يصده عن ارادته، فان هذه العادة موجودة عند البلوش، عندما كنت في العاشرة من عمري كان يرسلني أهلي لبعض الحاجات ليلاً الى أماكن بعيدة في الصحراء، و كانوا يعطونني كبريتاً و يقولون لي اذا رأيت سباعاً في الصحراء أوقد النار، و هكذا يشترك العرب والبلوش في هذه العادة و لا فرق بينهما فيها



ثالثاً: و منها نار الوسم، كانوا يقولون للرجل ما نارك، على الاستخبار عن الابل أي ما سمتك و ما علامتك في ابلك، يبينها لهم، و هكذا اذا كان عند البلوش ابل أو غنم فهم يسمونها بوسمهم الخاص، فقد كنت أرعى العنم حينما كان عمري عشر سنوات تقريباً، فكنت أعرف عنمي بين آلاف العنم بسبب الوسم الذي خص غنمي فمعنى ذلك أن هذه العادة مشتركة بين العرب و البلوش



رابعاً: و من مذاهب العرب الرتم، و قد كانوا يعقدون الرتم للحمى و أن من حلها انتقلت الحمى اليه، فالعرب و البلوش يشتركون في هذه العادة 



خامساً: و من مذاهب العرب، ان الرجل منهم كان اذا اختلجت عينه قال أرى من أحبه، فان كان غائباً توقع قدومه و ان كان بعيدا توقع قربه، و هذه العادة مشتركة بين العرب و البلوش و لكنها عادة شركية لا يجوز الاعتقاد بها في الاسلام



سادساً: و من مذاهب العرب أيضا، انهم يعتقدون أنهم يرون الجن و يظاهرونهم و يخاطبونهم، و هذا يوجد عند البلوش أيضا، فكثير من البلوش يقال لهم الشيح أو الشيخ يدعون أنهم يرون الجن و يخاطبونهم



سابعاً: مذاهب العرب في دية الملوك و غيرهم، كان عامة العرب يأخذون في دية النفس مائة من الابل و لما كان الملوك متميزين عندهم في كثير من الاحكام، جعلوا دية أحدهم اذا قتل ألف بعير. ان هذا القانون كان جاريا عند البلوش أيضا قبل خمسين سنة تقريبا، فاذا قتل عبد فله نصف دية و اذا قتل رجل من عامة البلوش فله دية رجل واحد و اذا قتل احد من رؤسائهم فله دية رجلين



ثامناً: في علم نزول المطر، هو علم باحث عن كيفية الاستدلال بأحوال الرياح و السحاب و البرق على نزول المطر و العرب لهم مزيد اختصاص بهذا العلم لأنهم أحوج الناس الى الغيث اذ به حصول معاشهم من السقي و الرعي، و قد حصل لهم هذا العلم بكثرة التجارب، فان هذا العلم موجود عند البلوش كما هو موجود عند العرب لأن البلوش بحاجة الى المطر مثل العرب لأن كلاهما أهل بدو و صحراء ليس عندهم صنعة أو حرفة بل انهم يرعون المواشي و يزرعون الزرع المعتمد على المطر فليس في بلاد البلوش أنهار أو عيون فلديهم علوم المطر

و هناك المزيد و لكن سأكتفي بذكر هذه العادات



و من الأدلة أيضا على أن البلوش من العرب القامة و لون البشرة، فنرى أن لون البشرة عند البلوش يختلف كثيرا عن أهل الهند و السند و ايران، لأن الغالب على أبدان الايرانيين و الخراسانيين الحمرة و البياض و الغالب على أبدان الهنود و السنود السواد، أما البلوش فقد قال عنهم ياقوت الحموي في كتابه معجم البلدان، بأن البلوش غالب عليهم النحافة و السمرة و تمام الخلقة، و أما العرب فانك تجدهم أيضا الغالب عليهم النحافة و السمرة ة تمام الخلقة، فمعنى ذلك أن البلوش تشابه العرب تشابها كاملا في الخصائل و العادات و هيئة البدن 



و من الادلة أيضا أن هناك كثير من الكلمات التي توجد عند البلوش تشابه الكلمات عند العرب لا يفارقها الا بعجمة يسيرة، و اهذا نقول أن البلوش من أصل عربي، فلو كانوا غير ذلك لما وجدنا في كلامهم كلمات اللغة العربية .... سأذكر بعض هذه الكلمات



الكلمة بالعربية____الكلمة بالبلوشية_____المعنى

الخور ___________ كور____________ المنخفض من الارض يجري فيه ماء المطر

العوض_____________ اوز ____________الخلف و البدل

المسك_____________ مسك___________ العطر الطيب

الزق______________ زك_____________ جلد يستعمل لحمل السمن

السلاح___________ سلاه_____________ أدوات الحرب و القتال

الموسم__________ موسم______________ وقت كل شيء

الشاهد __________شاهد ا______________لذي يخبر بما شهده

الحياة __________هيات 

الموت____________ موت 
المعصوم__________ ماسوم______________ المحفوظ من الشر و المكروه

المرض________ ____مرز 

الغرور___________ غرور________________ الكبرة و النخوة

الشاعر____________ شاير 
الشعر ______________شير 
الطاقة_____________ تاكت 


إختكم في الله

----------


## el7lwah

تسلمين الغالية علي الموضوووع

----------


## بنياسيه 84

والنعــــــــــــــــم في كل القبايل

وفديـــــــــت قبايل البــــــــــــــــدو

----------


## أم سلمى30

والنعم في كل القبايل وسبعة انعام بعد
كلنا عيال الامارات ومحد احسن عن حد........... الا بالتقوى............
لكن ...
والسموحة منكن في بعض المعلومات مبالغ فيها وبعض المعلومات مش صحيحة....
وارجع واقول كلنا اهل ومترابطين بالنسب بالقرابة وبالارض الغالية الامارات الله يحفظها لنا...

----------


## blaCk pearL

> تصحيح لصاحبة الموضوع ،
> بن يلييل مب فلاسي أختي ، مرّي هذا  ربعنا يا حرمة
> تسلمين على الموضوع 
> 
> أوي نسيت أرد 
> 
> ما بطوّل لأن قبيلة المرّي ما تحتاج 
> تعريف ، بس بذكر صفة فيها ما أعتقد
> موجودة عند غيرها من القبايل ،
> ...


كلام المرية 100% صح بن يلييل هب فلاسي...مري...وكان يارنا في دبي...والمريين اهلنا....وربي يسلمج بنت العم خخخ

----------


## blaCk pearL

اوووووووه نسيت اخبركن عن جبيلتيه...أغلب البنات اتكلمو عن جبيلتيه....وماشااالله وفن فالكلام....ونحن ماشاالله متنوعين من مررر(مري) وسويدات وشوامس وبوفلاسه ووو وايد من الجبايل ماقدر أذكرها .....وتسلمن يعلني افداكن

----------


## Ms.Cherry

> مرحبا انا حابه ارد على اللي اشتطت على انه المناصير والعوامر قطاعين طرق هذا معروف وردي
> 
> لتاريخ وراح يثبت لج انزين انا بقولج عن قصه وهذه مستويه لحد من اهليه على ايام يدودتنا الله
> 
> يسلمج لفوه خطار يعني ضيوف وكانوا عوامر وماقصر فيهم من ذبايح وفواله وغيره مغدنهم معشنهم
> 
> وترسوا بطونهم بس شوفي قطاعين الطرق والحراميه الله واكبر عليهم لو شو تسوين الهم ما يثمر 
> 
> فيهم شو سواو يوم حادوا خاطرهم المضيف رقد وفقير حاط المسجبه تحت راسه ورقد نشوله هم ثوروا 
> ...



*السلام عليگم ورحمة الله وبرگآته ..~*

/



،,،


انا معاج ختيييه ،، هالشي معرووف وماله داعي للحساسيات ،،


وفيه قصص كثييره صايره بين المناصير وبن جتب وكل الشووواب يعرفوونها 

ولهن قصايد معرووووفه توصف اللي صار ماله داعي اذكرهن لاني هو حافظه الا كمن بييت خخخ منهن


يعني ليش الحساسيات والزعل هذا ماضي هوب الحين !! وطريقة العييش قبل جذه كاااانت !!

الحين كل الجبايل واحد اهل وانساااب

غير جذه محد ياب شي من عنده ومحد شكك في اصلهم والنعم في كل الجبايل 


يعني يا بنات اتقبلن الامر بدون زعل ومفاتن 0_o



،,،

\

*~.. ربيه يحفظكن*

----------


## Om Mezna

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع

والله يعطييج العافية 

السموحة ..

----------


## غلاا القلب

> قبيلة المناصير (اصاله وتاريخ) 
> 
> الرئيس/ ليس للمناصير امير او شيخ عام
> 
> الديره/ 
> تقع كل الظفره داخل ديرة المناصير وكذا سبخة مطي والجزء الشمالي من المجن وخط الابار المعروف بالعقل والممتد جنوبا من الجانب الشرقي في اسفل شبه جزيره قطر وفي الظفره تنقسم ملكية بساتين النخيل وقرى الجواء بين المناصير وبني ياس
> وتتمتع القبيله بالشهره الحربيه واغلب افرادها يعيشون عيشه البداوه ويسكن قليل منهم في ساحل الصلح البحري واخرون يحييون حياة شبه اشبه بحياة الاستقرار في القرى الصغيره في اليواء بالظفره وكثير من افراد القبيله يملكون بساتين النخيل في الجواء والحمره
> 
> النسب/ 
> ...



ونعم في المناصير

----------


## شنصاويه

ما عندي خبره 

السموووووووحه منج

----------


## بنت الـريف

قبيلة الحمادي (بني حمــــــــاد)

الحماديون أو الحميديون هم من سكان نجد، بطن من (جذام) انتقل فخذ منهم من نجد إلى منطقة (العديد) جنوب شرقي دولة قطر الواقعة على ساحل الخليج العربي، وذلك سنة 990هـ .
وعلى أثر الخلاف الذي وقع بينهم وبين جيرانهم العبادلة – الذين سكنوا المنطقه قبلهم – على بئر الماء، انتقولا سنة 1110هـ إلى برفارس . وسبب الخلاف الذي حدث بينهم هو قلة الماء وعدم كفايته للقبائل الساكنة في تلك المنطقة. حيث لم يكن لم يكن فيها غير بئر واحد لسقي الحيوانات التي كثرت لديهم، وهي الإبل والغنم. وبسبب قلة الماء والجدب الذي حل بهم، إذ عدمت المراعي، انتقل بنو حماد إلى البر الآخر وهو برفارس. وكان برفقتهم جمع كبير من البدو سكان المنطقة، وهم من قبائل شتى. وكان يرأس هؤلاء البدو المدعو حاتم بن حمود. وتم انتقاهلم عن طريق رأس (بوعبود) بالسفن الشراعية.

قد نزلو ا في البر الآخر منطقة تدعى (الأبديات)، وهي معروفة بهذا الاسم لأيامنا هذه، وهي تقع شرقي (رأس الابزالي) بين قريتي (نخيلوه) و (الجزة). وبعد أن سكنوا في (الابديات) سنين عديدة، انتقل بنو حماد إلي قريتي (الجزة) و (المجاحيل). وكانوا أيامها يدعون آل بوحمد. أما البدو رفقاء بني حماد فقد انتقلو من (الابديات) إلى قرية (نخيلوه). 

والحماديون الذين سكنوا قريتي (الجزّة) و (المجاحيل) فهم أولاد حمد بن الأحميدي وهم ثلاثة : محمد وعبدالله وحميد.

أما عبدالله بن حمد فلم ينجب أولاد ذكورا. ويذكر أنه كان مختل العقل. وقد توفي في قرية (الجزة) ودفن هناك وكان له بنت واحدة. والمدعوون بآل بهزاد هم من سلالتها. أي أنهم بطن من آل بوحمد.

أما حميد بن حمد فكان له ولدان، كل منهما من زوجة، وهما حسين وحمد. أما حسين فقد تزوجت أمه بعد وفاة والده برجل من سكان (الجزة)، وانتقل مع امه إلي قرية (حاله نابند)، والحماديون هناك من سلالته. اما حمد بن حميد بن حمد فقد سكن (الجزة) والحماديون سكان (الجزة) من سلالته. أما صالح بن حمد فقد استقر في (الجزة) والحماديون سكان (جزة) من سلالته.

أما محمد بن حمد بن حميد فقد أنجب ولداً أسماه عبدالله، توفي عبدالله وخلف ولدان، أحدهما يدعى محمد والثاني يعدى حسين. انتقل محمد بعد وفاة والده من قرية (الجزة) مع أخيه وبعض أصدقائه إلى قرية (مرباخ)، واستقر هناك. وقد كان محمد ذا ثروة كبيرة، ويملك من النعم إبلاً وبقراً وغنماً. وله من الأولاد أربعة : علي وحسن وحسين وعبدالله، وكانو آنذاك يدعون بآل حميدي.

----------


## بطة العين

ماشاء الله عليكن


ماعطيتونا فرصة عشان نعرف بأي قبيلة  :13 (7):

----------


## ورود الثلج

اصلا كل القبائل الي ذكرتيها اصلهم من شبه الجزيرة العربية يعني اليمن 

العوامر المناهيل الجابري وغيرهم اصوولهم يمنيه

----------


## أم عوض&&

ومن بعض عشائرها :
آل فاضل :ومنها
نهيل 
بن ساره 
شمروخ
بن سويف 
المر
وبعضها :
الحميدي
قوطي
حضروم
رقيط
رقاد
بن جرش
الغداني
الشاوي
بالصقعه

نسيتي حد قوم بن يافور 



بس حبيت ماننسى حد من قبايلنا وتحياتي لج

----------


## آلزعآبيه

*قبيلة الزعـاب قسم من قبيلة الزعوب من بني زعـب العريقه من قبائل بني سليــم العظيمه.

الوصف:

((قبيلة الزعابي))، بالجمع ((الزعاب))، وهي من قبائل دولة الامارات العربية المتحده وسلطنة عمان.



وهي قسم من ((قبيلة الزعوب))، ((اي الزعبي)) المنتشرة من مساكنها بالجاهليه من بلادهم حول مكة المكرمة والمدينة المنورة وجنوبها وفي سفوح حرة رهاط وشرقا الى الدفينة واطراف حمى الربذة وفي عالية نجد، والى ربوع ومعظم الدول العربيه من الخليج العربي وصولا الى افريقا والشام واليمن وبلاد الرافدين مرورا بمعظم الصحاري والبوادي والمدن.

((الزعاب)) كقبيله وفي آخر إحصاء فعلي لقبائل الإمارات عام (1967م) كانت سابع أكبر القبائل بالإمارات، وهي اليوم من ثالث أكبر قبائل الامارات.


((قبيلة الزعاب)) لها بالامارات وعمان تاريخ مشهود من القبائل قديما وحديثا ولها صولات وجولات وخاضت حروب ومنها فرسان وابطال، وهي قبيله يشهد لها التاريخ انه لولا (قبيلة الزعاب) لكانت الجزيره العربيه محتله من البرتغاليين والبريطانيين، لانه (قبيلة الزعاب) هي التي حاربت في الجزيره الحمراء.


وعمر (قبيلة الزعاب) بدولة الامارات من 600 سنة الى 700 سنة وكان ذالك اول ظهور لها ووصول لها من شبه الجزيرة العربيه من نجد والحجاز مرورا بالربع الخالي.


وكان (لقبيلة الزعاب) اراضي وجزر وحمى وقلاع وابراج واسوار وحصون وقصور وخور واحياء شعبيه ومزارع الى اليوم وآبار ومراعي ابل وحلال،وغيرها من الممتلكات، والى اليوم يوجد منها.


وتتمركز (القبيله الزعاب)اليوم وسابقا بدولة الامارات وبالخصوص بـ: رأس الخيمه وابوظبي ((وجزيرة الزعاب))(اي الجزيره الحمراء وسميت حمراء لأعلام القبيلة الحمراء) والشارقه وولاية كلباء ((وخور الزعاب)) فيها.


وهناك مناطق (لبني الزعاب) متعدده في عمان ومنها (بو بقره)،(رويلة زِعْابَ) و (قصبية زِعْابَ) وكل هذه المناطق مازال بها نظام المشايخ،، ويوجد قسم منهم بـ( صحار ).


وكان (للزعاب) قسم صغير يوجد على جزيرة بندر ريق المقابله لساحل الخليج العربي، وصلت اليه من عمان بعد الحرب مع البرتغال في ساحل عمان المتصالح، وكانت للقبيلة قوة بحريه الذي شكلها السندباد البحري (الأمير الثائر مهنا بن نصر بن حمد الزعابـي) في طرد المستعمر الهولندي، وكبح أطماع الدولة السياسية في فارس لإحتواء جزر الخليج العربي والسيطرة على طرق التجارة، وساهمت بشكل فعال في الحروب ضد المستعمر فكان يستعين بهم اليعاربه في عمان لضرب البرتغال والان - جليز، وكان القواسم يستعينون بها في الإمارات لتحقيق مكاسب على الأرض. 


وقد وقع ((أميـر بني الزعاب)) في القرن التاسع عشر معاهدة مع البريطانين بعدم التعدي على السفن البريطانية في الخليج وهي معاهدة ضمت كذلك شيخ آل نهيان/آل مكتوم/ القواسم/آل علي(المعلا)/والنعيم( آل بو خريبان ).


وكانت الزعاب في الحلف الهناوي والذي ضم قبائل بني ياس ومنهم آل نهيان/و بعض قبائل عمان ضد الحلف الغفاري والذي ضم بعض قبائل عمان والقواسم والنعيم أبان الحرب الأهلية العمانية.


وكان ايضا (للزعاب) دور كبير في نشر الدعوه الوهابيه لشيخها محمد بن عبدالوهاب.

ويرجع نسب (قبيلة الزعاب) الكريمه الى ((قبيلة بني زِعـْبَ العريقه من قبائل بني سـُليــم العظيمه من القيسيه العيلانيه المضريه من الشعوب العدنانيه)).


وسميت بـ: زعبا نسبة الى زعب بن مالك حفاف بن امريء القيس بن بهته بن سليم بن منصور بن عكرمة بن خصفة بن قيس بن عيلان بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.


(قبيلة الزعاب) منها فروع كثيرة وكبيرة بدولة الاماارت وعمان ومن اشهر بطونها واللي تتفرع منها فخائذها وفصائلها وعشائرها وعوائلها، ومن بطونها المشهورة بين ابناء القبيلة:
(( آل غاشم ومنها بيوت الاماراه )) - (( بنو همام )) - (( المصاقرة )) - (( الصوارم )).

وقريبا من الخلاصه (قبيلة الزعاب) قبيلة عربية نجدية، حجازية المنبع، لعبة دور كبير في التشكيل السياسي للمنطقة، ولقوتهم ونفوذهم ساهموا بشكل فعال في الحروب ضد المستعمرين والغازيين، وساهمت بقوتها البحرية.

ومن ((قبيلة الزعاب)) رجال وفرسان وعلماء وشيوخ ووزراء وسفراء ورجال اعمال لا زالوا منها، ولها اليوم أيضا بدول الامارات مناصب وشواغر ترضي الجميع، وهي من القبائل المعترف بها في دواوين حكام دول الامارات العريقه ومجالس شيوخ قبائلها. 


والخلاصة (( قبيلة الزعاب )) قبيلةً ذات كرً وفرً، وأشهر من نار على علم، تراثها عربي جاهلي، ولسانها عربي، وجودها أزلي، أبية، ولادة الشجعان، تراثها ينبع عروبه وأصالة، كان لها السيطرة في البر والبحر تلك هي: ((قبيلة بني الزِعـْابَ من قبيلة بني زِعـْبَ من قبائل بني سُـليـم العظيمه من القيسية العيلانية المضريـة العدنانية )).


وهذه نبذة بسيطة عن ((قبيلة الزعاب))


وملاحظه: المعلومات السابقه من مراجع معترف بها في مكاتب دول الامارات وغيرها من الدول .. ((قبيلة الزعـاب)).

*

----------


## غُـوآنـيْ *~

> دخيلكم ... اترجااااااااااااااااااكم
> 
> لا تجلبونها ضرابة .... ترى و الله لاعت جبدي


لاعت جبدج ،، افا عليج لج أحلى كوب عصير لومي بالنعناع << يمدحونه للوعه  :Big Grin: 



<< شكلهـا بتتصفع هالبنت  :Big Grin: 

والنعم في كل الجبايل ،، الله لا يفرق امبيننا ..

 :Amen:

----------


## الريشة ^.^

قبيلة المناذرة من شخص يسمى النعمان بن منذر اصلها من عمان اقام مملكة المناذرة
عاشت من عصور قديمة وكان اهلها يمتازون بالقوة ورباطة جاش وكانوا شجعانا ومحاربين اشداء وكرماء وكان قائدها النعمان بن منذر وقد احتلوا الكثير من القرى العمانية وامتدت الى العراق وقاتلوا الروم في الماضي وهزم الروم ولم يتمكنوا من احتلال اراضيهم فقام ملك الروم بتدبر مكيده للقائد النعمان فدعاهم الي مملكة الروم واعلونوا الصلح وفي لحظة وضع باقة الورد حول عنق النعمان قطع راسه وقتل كل من كان معه وذهب ملك الروم بنفسه الي مملكة المناذرة وقتل كل من كان يحاول الدفاع واحتل الروم المنطقة.
وهنا تناقص اعداد المناذرة كثيرا من الالاف الى المئات ولم يبقى منهم سوى القليل وتجمعوا في ثلاث مناطق وهي عبري وضنك من عمان ومنطقة حدودية في العراق والى الان ما زال اعدادهم قليلة ففي عمان لا يتعدى الثلاث مئة شخص واما في العراق فمئة وخمسين شخص؟

----------


## ام بمبوص

20 / الدهامنة : رأس الخيمة(المنيعي- رافاق- الحويلات) -الفجيرة .
و النعم في قبيلتي و كل القبايل

----------


## مسلمة للابد

يا حلوات المهم انا اماراتيين و كلنا نحب بعض بس بقول شي عن قبيلتي بس لا تضحكن 

انا ما اسب قبيلتي بس والله من جم سنة نسمع بالهشي 

الشوامس الحين مشهورين بزواج السر طبعا مب كلهم يعني 30 % او اكثر 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ههه
و كل قبايلنا كلهم عوامر شوامس نوايل ظواهر كعبيين كتبيين و كلهم كلهم عندهم ظاهرة الطلاق ههههههه بس هذا الي اعرفه 


سمووووحة

----------


## الريشة ^.^

شو خص القبيلة بظاهرة الطلاق والزواج السر او المسيار ترا حسب الريال شو ما كانت قبيلته

----------


## ام بمبوص

*تصدقن ذكرتني باليهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال 
والله عيب كل وحده شكبرها تسب قبيلة الثانية 
أنا أقترح يتسكر الموضووووووووع 
و كل وحده تستغفر ربها أحسن لها بدال ما تسب*

----------


## عشقـ بدويـ

> بني ياس
> قبيلة عدنانية مشهورة ولها اثر كبير على ساحل الخليج العربي، تتزعم هذا الحلف قبيلة "آل بوفلاح " والتي ينحدر منها حكام إمارة
> 
> أبوظبي " آل نهيان"، ويتزعم الحلف في دبي قبيلة آل بوفلاسة والتي ينحدر منها آل مكتوم حكام إمارة دبي.
> وقد دخلت بعض القبائل في حلف مع قبيلة بني ياس حتى صارت كأنها منها مثل قبيلة آل بوحمير وهي قبيلة تعود نسبتها إلى المناصير .
> 
> تتمركز القبيلة بمنطقة الظفرة (جنوب أبوظبي) إلا ان تم اكتشاف بئر ماء بأبوظبي عام 1761م، بعدها انتقل المقر القيادي التابع لحلف بني
> 
> ياس من الظقرة إلى جزيرة أبوظبي.
> ...

----------


## مسلمة للابد

حووووو انا ما سبيت حد محد يفهم غلط و انا ما سبيت قبيلتي و لا قبيلة حد لا تفهمن غلط 


بعدين نحنا اماراتيين ما احب اشوف حد يسب الثاني 
عسب قبيلة بعدين بقولكن شي و الله قبايلنا ما غزو في بدر او فتح مكة

سمعتمرة واحد يقصد و قال انه لو انه مش من قبيلته (ما ادري من اي قبيلة ) قال انه بيبلل ثيابه 

انا هذا الي سمعته 
فمرة انا كنت اشوف برنامج ديني احد المشايخ ذكر عن هذا الريال بعدين قال بس اذا بتفتخرون افتخرو انكم مسلميين 
و انا افتخر اني مسلمة و الحمدلله 

سموووحة

----------


## ميمي مشاكل

> والمنصوري: يا حلم يا ناري, صعبه زلّته, وحبه ذل عاري.


 فديت المناصير انا  :Smile:

----------


## دهن-عود

الموضوووووووع امية مرة ينفتح ولازم تصير مشاكل من وراه ...........................صراحة موضوع ماله داعي لانه مامنه فايده...............................كلنا مسلمين

----------


## بنت الـريف

> لاعت جبدج ،، افا عليج لج أحلى كوب عصير لومي بالنعناع << يمدحونه للوعه 
> 
> 
> 
> << شكلهـا بتتصفع هالبنت 
> 
> والنعم في كل الجبايل ،، الله لا يفرق امبيننا ..


 
*أممممممممممممممم*












*آححححح*







*الحمد لله ...*






*مشكورة حبيبتي ... لا و مزينه القلاص بعد هههههههههه* 



*شو نسوي .. كل موضوع ينجلب ضرابة و بوكوسات*



*و النعم و الله ....... و النعم*

----------


## ذكريات98

مشكورة ع الموضوع

----------


## big_heart

محد كتب عن قبيلة البريكي 

لايكون انا البريكيه في المنتدى هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## فجر الغلا

فديــــــتني زعابيــــهـ وافتخـــــــر...
السلام عليكم..

عن نسب قبيلة الزعاب :

هناك من يرجح بأن زعاب تحريف لإسم قبلة زِعْب بن مالك بن خفاف بن أمروى القيس بن بهثة بن سليم بن منصور بن عكرمة بن خصفة بن قيس عيلان بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان بن ادد من نسل إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الخليل عليهما السلام.
وزعب قبيلة متفرعة من قبيلة بني سليم ، وبنو سليم إحدى قبائل قيس عيلان المعروفة و التي استوطنت منطقة مابين مكة والمدينة ..وقد تكون لزعب كيان خاص بها و نزحت إلى نجد بعد معركة مع شريف مكة في بدايات القرن السادس عشر و قصة هذة الواقعة معروفة عند أبناء زعب..ومرجعية زعاب لزعب أكدها الباحث الدكتور محمد الطيب في موسوعته عن القبائل العربية والتي استسقى مصادرها من أحاديث النسابين و المخطوطات المتوفرة ..ومن المصادر التي ذكرت ذلك أيضا :
*جزيرة العرب لمصطفى مراد الدباغ (الجزء الثاني صفحة 189 إلى 194 )
*كتاب بني سليم للأستاذ عبدالقدوس الأنصاري رحمه الله ( صفحة 76) و قد ذكر ما نصه (وصـل بنـي سليـم فـي استيطانهم إلى أقصى نقطة في شرق شبـة الجزيـرة العربيـة علـى الخليج العربي، فاستقـروا بمشيخـة رأس الخيمـة شمـال أم القيويـن وعلـى مسـافـة 80 كيـلـو مـتـراً للشـمـال الشـرقـي مــن iiالشـارقـة،
وهـؤلاء السلميـون المقيمـون فـي مشيخـة رأس الخيمـة، هــم مــن البقيـة الباقيـة فـي شبـة الجزيـرة، وهـم يقيمـون فـي قـريـة جـزيـرة (زعاب)كما قدمناه. وسميت بهـذا الاسـم، نسبـة إلـى سكانهـا الذيـن ينتمون إلى (زعاب) من بني سليم، وتقع هذه القرية على iiمسافة19ك م من رأس الخيمة ويذكـر انهـا تتفـق مـع طبيعـة أرضهـا الخصبـة المتـوافـر فيـهـا المياه العذبة مع طبيعـة أرض بنـي سليـم الأصليـة مـن هـذه الناحيـة. )

ويمكنك الإستزادة عن طريق المواقع التالية:
www.bnosolem.8k.com
www.zaub.com

وإليك موجز عن تاريخ الزعاب في دولة الإمارات العربية ..


* الزعاب كقبيله و في آخر إحصاء فعلي لقبائل الإمارات والذي لم يتم نشره رسميا من قبل الحكومة البريطانية (1967) كانت سابع أكبر القبائل في الإمارات

* في كتب الرحاله عن ساحل عمان المتصالح ( الإمارات حاليا) ذذكر الزعاب كقبيلة و من أشهر هذه الكتب :
1- قبائل الخليج (B.S Miles )
2- موسوعة قبائل العرب وهي أشبه بإحصائي سكانية وجغرافية نشرت عام 1919 ( Lorimer)

* كقبيلة..من أكبر قبائل ساحل عمان المتصالح وقع شيخ الزعاب في القرن التاسع عشر معاهدة مع البريطانين في القرن التاسع عشر بعدم التعدي على السفن البريطانية في الخليج وهي معاهدة ضمت كذلك شيخ آل نهيان/ آل مكتوم/ القواسم/ آل علي(المعلا) / والنعيم( آل بو خريبان) 

* كانت مساكنهم الأصلية في الجزيرة الحمرا التابعة لإمارة رأس الخيمة حاليا..وهاجرت أعداد كبيرة منهم لمناطق أخرى في الإمارات و من هجراتهم الهجرة للسواحل الشرقية لدولة الإمارات و ذلك عندما إستقرت أعداد منهم في منطقة كلباء التابعة لإمارة الشارقة و وإسم منطقتهم هنالك (خور كلباء أو خور زعاب) و المناطق المجاوره لها والتي أصبحت فيما بعد تابعة لسلطنة عمان .. و هجرة أخرى حدثت أثر خلاف مع حاكم رأس الخيمة... وبدعوة من الشيخ زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان أصبحت أبوظبي موطن جديد للزعاب ( أواخر الستينات وحتى بداية السبعينات) ... كانت الزعاب في الحلف الهناوي والذي ضم قبائل بني ياس ومنهم آل نهيان و بعض قبائل عمان ضد الحلف الغفاري والذي ضم بعض قبائل عمان والقواسم والنعيم أبان الحرب الأهلية العمانية

هذا اللي ظهرته من القوقل ...

----------


## o-lady-o

نسب قبيلة البادي وجمعهم البداه هي قبيلة قحطانية النسب من الأزد يرجع نسبها إلى بادي بن أبي الحواري بن لقيط بن ضحيان بن ضحيان بن الحدان بن شمس بن عمرو بن غنم بن غالب بن عثمان بن نصر بن زهران بن كعب بن الحارث بن كعب بن عبدالله بن مالك بن نصر (بن الأزد) بن الغوث بن نبت بن مالك بن يزيد بن كهلان بن سباء بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان بن هود (عليه السلام).



ومن عشائرها السوامح، الضواعن، البحوح، آل سويدة، العميرات، الوناندة، السريحات، العشوش، آل كليب، المراشيد، السعيديين، آل سويلم، الدعيمات، آل فهم.وغيرهم

ولقبيلة البادي مساكن حاليه بغض النظر عن كثرة اوقلت البداه فيها ولكن ينتشرون في مناطق كثيره في منطقة الظاهرة في البويردة، الروضة، الراكي، باحة، وادي الحريم، دوت، غضية، واحة البريمي (الجو سابقاً) وكذلك في العين (توام سابقاً) وأبو ظبي والمسره وكتنه والزروب وصيع وفي دول الخليج كما إنهم يتواجدون في الباطنة ولكن أصلهم من الظاهرة ونزحوا منذ زمن للعيش هناك


البداة قبيلة بدوية و تملك الأصايل من الهجن ولقبيلة البداة عزل خاص على الناقة وهو لام الف (لا) وعلى مر الزمان تغنى أبناء البداة بقصائد كثيرة عبروا فيها عن مآثرهم وكرمهم واعتزازهم بأنفسهم وانتمائهم لقبيلتهم وكذالك اهتمامهم بالهجن الأصيلة. ومما قالوه: 
(( أولاد بادي وردوا روس الأبكار يوم الفتايل شابات ورية )) 
وعزوة البداه وصيحاتهم عند الحرب هي ((اولاد بادي)) و(ابن بادي)

كثير من الشواهد والمؤشرات التي تدلل على عمق العلاقة التي تربط قبيلة البداة بقبيلة بني ياس وبالذات حكام أبوظبي (آل نهيان) منذ قديم الزمن وقد شاركوا ببعض حروبها في السابقوتحالفت مها. من هذه الحروب والمعارك كما ذكر كبار السن موقعتي مرغم والعانجة. وأمتدح أحد مشايخ البداة قبيلة بني ياس بقصيدة قال في مطلعها:
((ما هاب من الدنيا ولو رماحة مادام الياسي يسن رماحة))

تحالفت قبيلة البداة بجميع عشائرها مع بني علي(ماعدا أولاد فهم في دوت) وجزء من الضواعن والعشوش 
وآلسويده وغيرهم. وهناك وقائع متعلقة بربط إسم قبيلة البداة بإسم (بني علي) بالرغم من الاختلاف الواضح والبين والذي لا يشك فيه بين القبيلتين في النسب وكل شيء فإن مسمي بنى علي يطلق على العديد من القبائل التي كانت تسكن وديان وجبال منطقة الظاهرة امتداداً إلى السهول المتاخمة لأطراف الحجر الغربي (جبال الحدان سابقا). ونسب بني علي يرجع إلى على بن سودة بن علي بن عمرو بن عامر ماء السماء الأزدي ونسب قبيلة البداة يرجع إلى بادي بن أبي الحواري كما هو مبين أعلاه. قبيلة بني على أو (العلويين) في منطقة الظاهرة و الباطنة لا يشكلون إلا نسبة ضئيلة جداً ولكن نتيجة لظروف معينة أنتمت إليهم قبائل أخرى مثل السديريين والفوارس الذين سكنوا صيع فصيع للضواعن والمناعات والخنابشة وبني عيسي وعشر بيوت تقريبا من المقابيل وغيرهم. والجدير بالذكر بان الغصون هم وجهاء وشيوخ بني علي. والغصون ليس في الأساس من قبيلة بنى علي ولكن أطلق عليهم هذا الاسم فيما بعد وهم في الأساس من العتوب الذين يقطنون الحوطة في الجزيرة العربية. وللتأكيد فإن قبيلة البداة تحالفت مع (بني علي) أو بالأحرى الغصون. وكان لقبيلة البداة الفضل في ظهور قبيلة بني علي لمواقفهم الشجاعة والجريئة في وقت الأزمات والأوقات الصعبة. لكن هذا التحالف قد انتهى تقريبا في 1970والغصون كانوا في السابق شبه حكومه حصن وعبيد وحرس وسجون وكانوا يعينون القضاه ويحكمون بالاعدام كذلك فليسوا بشيوخ تميمه على هذه القبائل بل شبه حكومه لان مقومات الحكومه يملكونها.

تفرعات قبيلة البداه (البادي)

1/ الضواعن (الضوعني) ومنهم:-

أ- آل عبيد بن مرشد
ب- الصجيعه
ت- آل خلفان بن محمد
ث- القصير
ج- الشقر
وغيرهم
2/ السوامح (السامحي) ومنهم:-

أ- آل مطر بن سعيد
ب- آل بخيت بن راشد
ت- آل كليب
وغيرهم
3/ البحوح (البحي) ومنهم:-

أ- آل سعدون
ب- آل سويلم
ت- أولاد سعود
ث- آل حويضر
وغيرهم
4/ آل فهم ومنهم:-

أ- آل راشد بن علي
ب- المقاليد
وغيرهم
5/ السعيدين (السعيدي) ومنهم:-

أ- آل بن حم
ب- آل مرزوق
وغيرهم
6/ العميرات (العميري) ومنهم:-

أ- الفداعير
ب- آل السيد
ت- الشرع
ث- آل ضعين
وغيرهم
7/ آل سويده (السويدي) ومنهم:-

أ- آل بن حموده
ب- آل فاضل
ت- آل حميد
ث- آل فريح
وغيرهم
8/ الونانده (الوندي) ومنهم:-

أ- آل رشود
ب- آل سويد
ت- آل سلطان بن محمد
وغيرهم
9/ العشوش (العشي) ومنهم:-

أ- آل سويد بن شمسه
ب- الصناهير
ت- آل وداد
وغيرهم


ومن السريحات (السريحي) آل غراب (المقاطيع)

منقوووول

----------


## الوهميه001

للرفع

----------


## الغزلان

العوامر وهي قبيله معروفه منذ العصر الجاهلي ويتصفون باشجاعه وكما تعرفون في غزوة الخندق خيل العامري قفزة الى الجهه الاخرى من الخندق وكان شجاعا ولا يهاب ويتصفون باكرم ولو في اصعب المواقف ويتصفون بالاخلاص والعشق الى درجة الهيام كماقيس العامري وليلى العامريه ويلقبون بعيال الشيبه وكثير هي كلمات المدح من الشيخ زايد رحمه الله

----------


## big_heart

للرفع

----------


## الـكلبانية

> قبيلة بنو كلبان‏ (الكلباني)
> قبيلة عدنانية ، يتصل نسبها إلى كليب بن ربيعة ، المعروق بكليب وائل ، الذي يضرب به المثل في ‏العز والمنعة ، فيقال أعز من كليب وائل ، ثم إلى تغلب بن وائل بن قاسط بن هنب بن أقصى بن ‏دعمي بن جديلة بن أسد بن ربيعة بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان ، والمفرد : الكلباني‏




بخصوص بني ( كلبان ) فهم كما تفضلتي يرجعون بأصلهم إلى ( كليب أبن ربيعه ألتغلبي ) والذي قتله أبن عمه وصهره ( جساس ) وبسببه قامت حرب طاحنة بين أبناء العم ( بكر ) و ( تغلب ) وحلفائهما من القبائل العربية الأخرى أستمرت أربعين عاما وتدعى هذه الحرب بحرب ( البسوس ) والتي على أثرها تفرقت قبائل ( بكر ) و ( تغلب ) في أرجاء الجزيرة العربية

----------


## ms calm

شي اشياء وايد غلط في كلامكم .. كل وحده مدحت قبيلتها بكلام منقول وماله اي اساس من الصحه ؟
مثلا منو قال انه الكويتات فرع من قبيلة الظواهر !!!!!! الكويتات كلنا نعرف انهم من بن جعب ..!

----------


## ms calm

شوه هالتخبيص !
منوه قال انه الجوابر اصلهم يمني ! شووه هالتخاريف !
الجوابر مش من اليمن !!!!!!!!!!
لو من اليمن جان شفتي بني ياس متروسه جوابر !
الجوابر و اخص المتارفه .. اصلهم من الذيد ! و شدوا رحالهم لـ صعراا و سكنوها ولو تبون الزود بزيدكم ..! لكن ياليت اللي ما تعرف بأصل القبايل لا تتفلسف !

استغفر الله بس !

----------


## الغفليه

> الغالية غلطتي في الغفلي هوب الغفيلي وهم معروفين منوه من أيام حروب القواسم مع البرتغالين ولوحرف وقلعتهم في العناجة محد ماسمع بطاريها وشيوخها سيرتهم معروفه عند كل قبيلي كبير في السن من قبل حكم أبونا زايد الله يرحمه وبعدني بيب تفاصيل عنهم لج لأنهم جدودتي وأرفع الراس بهم فوق



انا الغفليه والنعم بحالج

----------


## حلوه جد حلوه

قبيلة البداة ومفردها البادي هي قبيلة قحطانية ازدية من قبائل الازد اليمانية العريقة
تفرعات قبيلة البداة (البادي)

آل سويده (السويدي)
الضواعن (الضوعني) 
السوامح (السامحي)
آل فهم 
السعيدين (السعيدي)
ولهم مساكن حاليا بغض النظر عن كثرة اوقلت البداة فيها ولكن ينتشرون في مناطق كثيرة في منطقة الظاهرة في البويردة، الروضة، الراكي، باحة، وادي الحريم، دوت، غضية، واحة البريمي (الجو سابقاً) وكذلك في العين (توام سابقاً) وأبو ظبي والمسره وكتنه والزروب وصيع ومناطق لاتحضرني الان في دول الخليج كما إنهم يتواجدون في الباطنة ولكن أصلهم من الظاهرة ونزحوا منذ زمن للعيش هناك. 

البداة قبيلة بدوية و تملك الأصايل من الهجن واشهرها بعير يسمى (عنتر)ولبعير عنتر قصة روى لي احد الشياب مع قبيلة بني كتب العريقة ولقبيلة البداة وسم على الناقة وهو لام الف (لا) ويعزلون معها بـــ الحلقة وهي بالرسم دائرة(o) على خد الناقه الايسر. وعلى مر الزمان تغنى أبناء البداة بقصائد كثيرة عبروا فيها عن مآثرهم وكرمهم واعتزازهم بأنفسهم وانتمائهم لقبيلتهم وكذلك اهتمامهم بالهجن الأصيلة. 

ومما قاله فيهم الشيخ سليمان بن سنان من الغصون ( وهو من بلدة الحوطة من نجد واصلهم من آل بن علي ويقال من بني تميم) (اميرينقل وشيخ حلف بني علي) في احدى المعارك بينقل: 
)) أولاد بادي وردوا روس الأبكار يوم الفتايل شابات ورية ((

وعزوة البداة وصيحاتهم عند الحرب هي ((اولاد بادي)) و(ابن بادي) 

كثير من الشواهد والمؤشرات التي تدلل على عمق العلاقة التي تربط قبيلة البداة بقبيلة بني ياس وبالذات حكام أبوظبي (آل نهيان) منذ قديم الزمن وقد شاركوا ببعض حروبها في السابق وتحالفت معها. من هذه الحروب والمعارك كما ذكر كبار السن موقعتي مرغم والعانجة. وأمتدح أحد مشايخ البداة قبيلة بني ياس بقصيدة قال في مطلعها: 
((ما هاب من الدنيا ولو رماحة مادام الياسي يسن رماحة)) 
وقد جلست مع شخص مقرب للشيخ زايد ومن قبل الاتحاد وقال ان الشيخ يذكركم دائما وذكر البداة من ايام زايد بن خليفه طيب الله ثراه 

تحالفت قبيلة البداة مع بني علي أو بالأحرى الغصون(وليس جميعهم) وكان تحالف قديم وكبير وكانت قبيلة البداه أكبر القبائل في هذا الحلف 

قال أبو المسلم البهلاني رحمه الله في قصيدته النونيه في الاشاره الى تحالف بني علي وبني الحدان 

و أين أهل الغنى في كل معضلة**** بنو علي بن سود أين حدان 

ولي الفخر

----------


## kasho0ona

انا ماعندي فكرة عن هذا الموضوع

----------


## عيناوية1996

خواتي الغاليـــــات .........كل القبايل واحـــــــــد ..........ومافي فرق بين كل جبيله وجبيله.........وكلنـــا من تراب وبنرد تراب قال تعالى:- "(يأيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوباً وقبائل لتعارفو إن أكرمكم عندالله أتقاكم)".

----------


## lona81

شو يعني شو تمتاز ؟؟ 
محد بيكتب شي مب زين عن قبيلته

----------


## ealgassmi

ما عندي اي فكرة

----------


## حنين أحمد

الجابري قبيلة تنحدر بالاصل من جنوب اليمن ولكن منهم ايضا الكثير بالسعودية وعمان والمغرب وفلسطين 
هم ايضا ابناء عمومة العوامر وال كثير 
مممم سافر منهم الكثيرون الى اسيا كاندونيسيا والهند وماليزيا وتايلند وجزر القمر وساهموا في نشر الاسلام 
اشهر عادة لديهم هي القناصة 

هذا بايجااز كبير عنهم

----------


## حنين أحمد

> خواتي الغاليـــــات .........كل القبايل واحـــــــــد ..........ومافي فرق بين كل جبيله وجبيله.........وكلنـــا من تراب وبنرد تراب قال تعالى:- "(يأيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوباً وقبائل لتعارفو إن أكرمكم عندالله أتقاكم)".


البنية ما تقصد شيء تقصد مميزات كعادة متوارث بها او اصولهم من اين ينحدرون الخ 
يش تحبون تكبرون المواضيع دايما  :Frown:

----------


## حنين أحمد

> شوه هالتخبيص !
> منوه قال انه الجوابر اصلهم يمني ! شووه هالتخاريف !
> الجوابر مش من اليمن !!!!!!!!!!
> لو من اليمن جان شفتي بني ياس متروسه جوابر !
> الجوابر و اخص المتارفه .. اصلهم من الذيد ! و شدوا رحالهم لـ صعراا و سكنوها ولو تبون الزود بزيدكم ..! لكن ياليت اللي ما تعرف بأصل القبايل لا تتفلسف !
> 
> استغفر الله بس !



ياحبيبتي ليه الزعل انا جابرية ويمنية وصدقتي جابرية وفلسطينية 
يا اختي عادي هذي قبائل قديمة انتشرت فمنهم من سكن جنوب اليمن ومنهم من استقر بالسعودية ومنهم من استقر حتى بمصر وفلسطين والمغرب العربي
طيب حتى لو كانوا يمنيين اش فيهم اليمنيين 
انا ما باخذ الموضوع بزعل ويحاول افهمج عسب احنا خوات هني بالمنتدى واتمنى تفهميني تمام يالغالية

----------


## حنين أحمد

تعرفون اللي يقول الموضوع ماله معنى غلطان
يعني انا اشوف اني استفدت منه باني عمقت معرفتي بالقبائل ويعجبني في بعض البنات يكتبوا مثلا قصص عن قبيلة معينة وتكون ممتعة لا تاخذون الموضوع من جانب سلبي وخذوا جانبه الايجابي الله يرضى عليكم *_*

----------


## دلع عيناوي

شكله هالموضوع بيسوي ازمه وبلبله بين العضوات كالعاده...............لاتعليق

----------


## واحة الجمال

أولاً :مشكورة للأخت (صاحبة الموضوع) على إختيارها لهذا الموضوع الرائع .....
الشحي:من رؤوس اليبال نطاحي ،قوي وبدنه كله صحي..

----------


## roqaya99

ما أحب شي اسمه عادات القبايل لأن كل واحد وتربيه أمه وأبوه
أحب عادات العرب الأصيله والعادات الاسلاميه النبيله

----------


## ms calm

ط¨ظ†طھ ط§ط*ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ†ط§ ظ…ط´ ظ‚طµط¯ظٹ ط§ظ‚ظ„ظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ‚ظٹظ…ط© ط§ظ„ظٹظ…ظ† ظƒظ„ظ†ط§ ظ†ط¹ط±ظپ ط§ظ†ظ‡ ط§طµظ„ ظƒظ„ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ط§ط¦ظ„ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظٹظ…ظ†
ظ„ظƒظ† ط§ظ„ط£ط®طھ ط§ظ„ظٹ طھظƒظ„ظ…طھ ط¹ظ†
ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨ط± ظƒط§ظ† ظ‚طµط¯ظ‡ط§ ط§ظ„طھظ‚ظ„ظٹظ„ ظ…ظ† ظ‡ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ظٹظ„ظ‡ ظˆ ظ…ظƒط§ظ†طھظ‡ط§ ظˆ ط§طµظ„ظ‡ط§
ط§ط°ط§ ط§ظ„ط¬ظˆط§ط¨ط± ط¨ط¯ظˆظ† ط§طµظ„ ط¹ظٹظ„ ظ…ط§ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¨ظٹظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ط§ ط§طµظ„ !

----------


## perfect girl

> الــــــــزعـــاب 
> القبيلة: الزعابـي-الزعـاب-آل زعـاب.
> المنشأ: دولة الامارات وسلطنة عُمان.
> الإقامة: الامارات-رأس الخيمه و أبوظبي.
> القبيلة :-
> 
> قبيلة الزعـاب قسم من قبيلة الزعوب من بني زعـب العريقه من قبائل بني سليــم العظيمه.
> 
> الوصف:
> ...

----------


## فوفو2008

يا مرحبا بكل قبائل البلاد

----------


## moja1979

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع

----------


## بنوته كيوت 12

قبيلة الخروصي هي قبيله عمانيه حاربت البرطانيون ومن مميزاتها انها قبيلتي 
ياني فديتهم

----------


## ال.ر..ي..م

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم...

قبيلة الحمادي...(بني حماد)



من اقوال الشيخ زايد الله يرحمه...

"أنتم بنو حماد نعم الوطن فانعموا بهذا التراب لانه وطنكم"

----------


## *كـراميل*

والنعم بكل الجبايل والاصول 
والله سبحان وتعالى اختار رسولنا محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم)
من جبيلة عريقة الهاشمي 
ومن العرب 
لاهمية هالشي عندنا كعرب

والحمدلله على نعمة الاسلام 

وصدقت الاخت اللى قالت كلنا للتراب

سبحان الله 

 :Smile:

----------


## منى المدفع

موضوع حلوووو

----------


## الـكلبانية

سپحآن آڵڵه ۈپحمده عدد خڵقة ۈرضآ نفسه ۈزنة عرشه ۈمدآد ڪڵمآٺه

----------


## ميره المهيري

> حبيبتي ،،، قبيلة المرر غييييييييييير عن قبيلة المري،، يعني فيه فرق


صح المرر شي والمري شي ثاني معااج حق في هالنقطه .. هذي غلطه


الغلطه الثانيه : كل اللي انكتب عن آل بومهير غلط في غلط

----------


## اخت اخوي

قبيلة الرئيسي وهذة القبيلة هي من أعمدة القبائل البلوشية و من اقدمها و من اكثرها قوة 

و من اقواها نفوذ من بين كل القبايل البلوشية في بلوشستان الشرقية وحتى الغربية 

ال الرئيسي 

قبيلة قحطانية يتصل نسبها الى طيء بن ادد بن زيد بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان بن

هود ‏النبي عليه السلام وهي واحدة اي الرئيسي من اقدم قبيلة بلوشية مما يثير الحنق 

ادعاء البعض ونسبهم لانفسهم للرئيس من غير اي دليل وخاصة قبايل سيريك وغيرهم

قبيلة الرئيسي اقدم من التاريخ نفسة . 
ونعم فينااااا...

----------


## ام بدر

مالي خبره في سوالف القبايل

----------


## حبگ سبانيے

فديت الظواهر يارب (:

----------

